# Eco-Complete Planted Black Fine



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Has anyone used the fine one? Is this new or been around a while?  Wondering how long it lasts before breaking down.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I've never heard of eco complete fine grade until you just mentioned it. When I Googled it, it's says it's a new product/"new fine grade". I've never seen this in my life but I'd definitely take the fine grade over the coarse/regular eco complete that I'm using.

But remember..The fined your substrate is on top, the harder it will be for oxygen to get down there. I'm using sand for one of my substrates and I'll never do that again.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I have 2.5 bags of those in my 45g. Its not soil base so it shouldn't break down. It's easy to plant too, Its pretty much like sand which is my favorite type of substrate, been using sand for 4+ years now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I am hoping it mostly looks and feels like sand but without the compacting issues and gas build up with stuff like play sand. I would love a very coarse black sand. I haven't seen it in person yet to really know if it's exactly what I'm looking for or not. Any chance you can post a pic of it with something I can compare size with like a ruler?

How have your plants liked it so far compared to other substrates?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you know what regular Eco complete looks like, it looks like that but crushed, its no where near as small as sand. I don't think it will compact beside there's MTS snails to take care of that. Imagine someone taking a brand new regular grain Eco complete and told a truck driver to run it over a few times. That's what it looks like.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

never seen either in person


----------

